# Model Year Differences on a 01, 02, 03, 04 M3????



## Alex540 (May 9, 2003)

Would like to know what changed between these years.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex540 said:


> Would like to know what changed between these years.


For 2002, standard trim changed from gloss black to titan shadow. Navigation system went to the 16x9 widescreen display. Topaz BLUE added as a standard paint color. Bi-xenons optional instead of just xenons. Standard in-dash CD player. SMG became an option for November builds. Addition of 19" wheel option mid-year. Strut Brace became standard in mid-March 2002 production.

For 2003, the Aluminum Shadow trim was added as an option. Navigation was DVD based, with ability to have CD player behind NAV screen. Rear lights got LEDs in mid-March production, along with wider trunk handle.

For 2004, no changes have been announced/confirmed.

I'll try and think of more...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Topaz BLUE not black. 

2003, Topaz blue wqent away, replaced by Mystic Blue. Steel Gray went away, replaced by ???? I forget.

Strut brace was more like April 2002.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Topaz BLUE not black.
> 
> 2003, Topaz blue wqent away, replaced by Mystic Blue. Steel Gray went away, replaced by ???? I forget.
> 
> Strut brace was more like April 2002.


Silver Grey.

Officially the strut brace was probably March, since most BMW running changes are done in June, September, and March.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Topaz BLUE not black.
> 
> 2003, Topaz blue wqent away, replaced by Mystic Blue. Steel Gray went away, replaced by ???? I forget.
> 
> Strut brace was more like April 2002.


:doh:

mid-March _Production_ for the strut brace, I think. :dunno:

good calls on the other color changes--Silver Grey it was.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

atyclb said:


> :doh:
> 
> mid-March _Production_ for the strut brace, I think. :dunno:
> 
> good calls on the other color changes--Silver Grey it was.


Nope. Mine is mid/late March production (on the boat about 3/29/2002)and no strut brace. Definately April 2002 builds had it. Some earlier ones seemed to come with them, but April for ALL cars built.

Yeah, Silver Grey. Out of town and not totally brain in gear. 

Remote from Paris, France


----------



## patton03m3 (Mar 17, 2003)

Alex540 said:


> Would like to know what changed between these years.


Stereo AUX input "capability" added sometime around Sept. 02, I believe.


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

04's have BMW Assist as part of premium package or as stand alone option.


----------

